# Fragen zur Ubuntu-Installation



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich hatte noch nie auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas mit Linux zu tun und deshalb beschränkt sich mein ganzes Wissen auf Windows und Mac. Jetzt würde ich diese Wissenslücke gerne mit Ubuntu beheben und wollte es eben downloaden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wird da ständig irgendeine CD erwähnt _(Live CD, oder so ähnlich)_. *Heißt das jetzt, ich kann Ubuntu nicht einfach herunterladen und auf einer freien Partition installieren?
Oder muss ich das heruntergeladenen Ubuntu zuerst auf eine CD draufpacken?*

_Nochmals sorry, falls meine Fragen etwas "dumm" klingen._ 

Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Juli 2008)

Da du Ubuntu normalerweise von CD startest und dann installierst, solltest du es auf eine CD brennen. Dann kannst du auch erst einmal nur von der CD alles angucken (Achtung, von CD ist langsamer als von der Festplatte) und dich dann entscheiden, ob du es installieren willst. Dann liegt Ubuntu neben Windows/OS X auf der Festplatte auf einer eigenen Partition/Festplatte und ist ein normal installiertes OS. Wenn du dir irgendwann überlegen solltest, Ubuntu zu deinstallieren, löscht du die Partition und stellst von der Windows-CD aus das MBR wieder her. Das muss ein, da Ubuntu es umstellt, damit nicht nur Windows gestartet werden kann.

Es gibt allerdings auch die Möglichkeit, Ubuntu von Windows aus zu installieren. Dann wird eine virtuelle Partition auf deiner Windows-Partition eingerichtet und du kannst beim Neustart auch Ubuntu auswählen - genau so, also ob es auf einer echten eigenen Partition wäre. Diese Variante ist durch das zusätzliche Dateisystem allerdings etwas langsamer, doch so kannst du Ubuntu auch ganz einfach wie ein Programm von Windows aus deinstallieren. Hierfür musst du die CD nicht brennen. Natürlich kannst du das auch machen, aber es reicht, das iso-Immage zu mounten (mit irgendeiner Virtuelles-CD-Laufwerk-Software).

PS: Ich würde immer von CD aus installieren, allerdings leiste ich mir auch den Komfort, kein Windows zu nutzen.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Ok, danke erstmal für die Erklärung. Jetzt erscheint einiges logischer. 

Dann lade ich Ubuntu ersteinmal herunter und hoffe, dass die Trial-Version von Nero 8 es erlaubt, Ubuntu auf eine CD zu brennen. Ich möchte es auf jeden Fall auf einer "echten" Partition haben. Momentan sieht es bei mir so aus:
250 GB HDD: Vista _(auf dieser HDD sollen noch XP und eben Ubuntu drauf)_
500 GB HDD: Vista _(auf der HDD ist mein Haupt-OS und dieses soll unangetastet bleiben)_
Mac-Os-X habe ich nirgends installiert, da das meines Wissens nach aktuell nur durch illegale Methoden auf einem PC möglich ist. Meine Erfahrungen kommen vom MacBook eines Kumpels, mit dem _(Gerät)_ ich mich früher beschäftigt habe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Juli 2008)

Hat Windows Vista nicht auch ne Brennfunktion? XP hatte doch eine, oder? Sollte doch auch reichen, um so ein popeliges iso-Immage zu brennen.

Und noch was: Du solltest Ubuntu als letztes installieren, da der Windows-Installer den Linux-Bootloader einfach überschreibt und natürlich keine Einträge für Ubuntu zu seinem eigenen hinzufügt. Wenn du also alles starten können willst, Ubuntu als letztes installieren.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Hat Windows Vista nicht auch ne Brennfunktion?


Wo ist die denn zu finden?



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Und noch was: Du solltest Ubuntu als letztes installieren,



Wie "als letztes"? Ich installiere doch nichts außer Ubuntu?!

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Juli 2008)

Ach so, ich dachte, du installierst auch noch Windows XP. Due schreibst ja "sollen noch XP und eben Ubuntu drauf".
Zur Brennfunktion: Das weiß ich doch nicht mehr. Kann aber mal raten: Mit rechts auf das iso klicken und "Auf CD brennen" auswählen. Fänd ich logisch.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte, du installierst auch noch Windows XP. Due schreibst ja "sollen noch XP und eben Ubuntu drauf".


Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber XP kommt erst später drauf. Heute und in den nächsten Tagen möchte ich mich ganz auf Ubuntu konzentrieren.  



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Zur Brennfunktion: Das weiß ich doch nicht mehr. Kann aber mal raten: Mit rechts auf das iso klicken und "Auf CD brennen" auswählen. Fänd ich logisch.



Wenn ich da einen Rechtsklick draufmache, kommt keine derartige Funtkion. Ich probiere es einfach mit Nero 8 Trial. Falls dir noch was anderes zum Brennen einfällt, bitte einfach posten.

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Juli 2008)

er meint zuerst windows installieren. da sonst der bootloader für linux überschrieben wird.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Juli 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Hat Windows Vista nicht auch ne Brennfunktion?



Yup, hat es, doch leider nix passendes für Iso-Images. Es gibts aber geung Freeware dafür, CD-Burner XP zum Beispiel.

Das Installieren von Ubuntu ist fast einfacher als die Installation von Windows. Allerdings würde ich dir raten, die Festplatte bereits unter Windows vorzubereiten, in dem du dir eine leere Partiton oder ein leeres Laufwerk schaffst.

Danach einfach von der Live-CD booten, und falls es gefällt, das Install-Icon auf dem Desktop doppelklicken. Danach muss man nur noch Namen ect. und die Partition angeben. (Geführte Installation, größten freien Bereich verwenden) Danach läuft die Installation selbständig ab.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das Installieren von Ubuntu ist fast einfacher als die Installation von Windows. Allerdings würde ich dir raten, die Festplatte bereits unter Windows vorzubereiten, in dem du dir eine leere Partiton oder ein leeres Laufwerk schaffst.


Jo, GParted kann bisweilen etwas zickig sein. Ich habs auch meist unter Windows vorpartitioniert. Z.B. eine große Parttion in passender Größe erstellen und die dann unter Ubuntu in 3 kleinere (Boot, Swap, Linux) splitten. Man darf halt die Boot nicht zu klein machen, den Fehler hab ich einmal gemacht und dann passte kein zweiter Kernel mehr drauf. 

Ubuntu ist einfacher zu installieren, wenn alles erkannt wird. Das 7.04er z.b. wollte den Netzwerkchip meines Intels nicht so recht, Kernelbug oder was auch immer. Freezes am laufenden Band, und ich hatte keine Lust, da gleich am Start nen selbstgebauten Kernel reinzufummeln. Kann also alles gut gehen, muss aber nicht. 6.10 oder was ich damals mit der GF6800 installiert hatte, brachte nur Grafikgarbage mit dem offenen Nvidia-Treiber, erst mit dem proprietären Paket gings, aber das war dank apt-get zum Glück kein Thema.

BTW: Wenn man Gnome nicht mag, kann man auch Kubuntu nehmen, ist genau dasselbe nur mit KDE statt Gnome. Man kann später auch jederzeit KDE nachinstallieren oder Gnome deinstallieren.

Eine ganz andere Möglichkeit, Ubuntu zu installieren, ist Wubi. Gut zum Testen oder um Linux als NebenOS zu installieren. Laut den Machern braucht man nur das ISO, muss keine CD brennen, nichts partitionieren, und Ubuntu wird über Windows installiert. Der Bootmanager bekommt einen weiteren Eintrag und fertig. Unorthodox, aber nicht dämlich. einziger Nachtei list wohl, dass das Virtual Filesystem anfälliger gegen Crashes ist als eine richtige EXT3 Partition.

BTW2: Welches FS bevorzugt ihr? Ich bin ein Ext3-Fan, MurderFS (aka Reiser) ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn man Gnome nicht mag, kann man auch Kubuntu nehmen, ist genau dasselbe nur mit KDE statt Gnome. Man kann später auch jederzeit KDE nachinstallieren oder Gnome deinstallieren.



Jo, einfach in ein Terminal

```
sudo atp-get install kubuntu-desktop
```
schreiben, und er wird runtergeladen und installiert. Von da an kann man dann im Anmelde-Bildschirm auswählen, mit welchem Desktop man arbeiten will.



> BTW2: Welches FS bevorzugt ihr? Ich bin ein Ext3-Fan, MurderFS (aka Reiser) ist nicht so mein Fall.



Jo, nehme eigtl. auch nur ext2 oder ext3. Afaik ist unter ext2 die Dateiwiederherstellung einfacher, sollte mal was verschlampt werden. Vorteile von ext3 kenne ich keine, da müsste ich mich mal einlesen . ReiserFS wird/wurde, sofern ich mich recht erinnere, nur von SuSE als Standard-FS eingesetzt.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Jo, einfach in ein Terminal
> 
> ```
> sudo atp-get install kubuntu-desktop
> ...


Genau, oder man macht es über Synaptic, den Paketmanager. ubuntu-desktop ist das entsprechende Dummy-Paket für Gnome. Deinstalliert man das eine und installiert das jeweils andere, macht man aus Ubuntu Kubuntu und umgekehrt. Oder man nutzt beide Desktop Environments.


> Jo, nehme eigtl. auch nur ext2 oder ext3. Afaik ist unter ext2 die Dateiwiederherstellung einfacher, sollte mal was verschlampt werden. Vorteile von ext3 kenne ich keine, da müsste ich mich mal einlesen


Afaik ist Ext3 nur Ext2+Journaling. Die gängigen Ext2-Treiber unter windows lesen daher auch Ext3 Partitionen. Ist praktisch, wenn man mal unter windows auf eine Datei auf der Linuxpartition zugreifen will. Keine Ahnung obs für Reiser auch einen Windowstreiber gibt. Vermutlich schon?

BTW:
Comparison of file systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
MurderFS on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ist natürlich in der aktuellen Wikipedia nicht drin. Reiser ist ja mittlerweile der Ermordung seiner Frau überführt worden (ok, ist ziemlich off-topic)


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Um mich auch wiedermal in meinem Thread zu melden:

Also ein Freeware-Tool zum ISO-brennen hatte ich schnell gefunden, allerdings erkennt keines der Laufwerke meines PCs die leere CD. Jetzt probiere ich das Brenne am Laptop. Die "Live CD" ist doch die CD, die ich nach dem Brennen habe, oder? 

Die Installation wollte ich auch einfach von Vista aus machen. Die Festplatte wurde von mir bereits in eine Vista-Partition und einen leeren Bereich _(auf den Ubuntu kommt)_ geteilt. Es steht also alles bereit, lediglich die dämlich CD muss noch irgendwo erkannt werden ... 

*[Edit]*
Ich konnte jetzt eine DVD auftreiben, die das Laufwerk erkennt. Auf der DVD sind zwei kleine Dateien drauf _(nur ein paar KB)_, die aber nicht stören sollten, *oder muss die DVD vollkommend leer sein?* Auf jeden Fall wollte ich die Ubuntu-ISO-Datei mit dem Freeware-Tool "ImgBurn" auf die DVD brennen, allerdings lässt der mich den Vorgang nicht starten, da die DVD angeblich nicht vorhanden ist. "Computer" zeigt sie allerdings an und ich kann auch auf den Inhalt zugreifen?! *Wie kann ich bloß die verdammte ISO auf DVD brennen?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

Ist das eine RW? Weil eine DVD oder CD wo das Lead-out schon geschrieben ist, kann man afaik nicht mehr weiter beschreiben, auch wenn noch fast nichts drauf ist. Die ist dann abgeschlossen und kann nicht weiter verändert werden.
Ansonsten sollte ein Image alles überschreiben, was auf einer RW momentan drauf ist, egal ob DVD+/-RW oder CD-RW.

Die Installation von Ubuntu direkt unter windows geht meines wissens nach nur über Wubi.
Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows

Mit der Ubuntu bzw Kubuntu LiveCD läuft es ähnlich wie mit Vista z.b.
CD rein, von CD booten, nur kommt dann nicht der Installer sondern ein Linux Desktop. dort kann man checken ob die Hardware erkannt wurde, also sound, LAN usw. und dann, wenn man zufrieden ist, auf das Installicon auf dem Desktop klicken. ab dann ist es wie ein OS-Installer.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Die CD, die er nicht erkannte, war RW, die DVD nicht. Aber vergessen wir den "Schmarren", ich versuche es jetzt über Wubi.

*Wenn ich es unter Windows Vista mit Wubi installiere, brauche ich dann trotzdem ein paar komplett freie GB auf der HDD, oder ist es egal, wenn sich Vista über die ganze HDD erstreckt?* Immerhin wird es ja wie ein Programm installiert. *Und wenn ich es unter Vista installiere, kann ich dann beim PC start trotzdem auswählen, ob er Vista, oder Ubuntu starten soll?
* 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Wubi selber nie probiert, aber soweit ich das verstehe wird dort eine virtuelle Partition angelegt, quasi unter Windows dann eine "Datei", in der das ganze Linux drinsteckt. Hat halt den Vorteil dass es unter Windows wieder ganz leicht deinstalliert werden kann.
Nachteil wäre halt, dass es anfällig ist für Datenverluste bei Stromausfall, Headcrash der Platte usw. aber das sollte im Normalbetrieb ja nicht stören, und es ist auch nicht gedacht dass ein Linux auf einer richtigen Ext3 Partition z.B. da nicht auch hin wäre nach so einem Vorfall.
Vom Speed her sollte man es nicht merken, außer dein freier Speicher ist total fragmentiert. Es ist ja keine Emulation oder dergleichen, sondern einfach eine andere Art des Festplattenmanagements.

Und ja, da wird im Windowsbootmanager ein Startmenüeintrag erstellt für das Linux.

Im englischen Wiki gibts einen Guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide

Auf lange Sicht solltest du dann aber evtl. doch noch die CD Wegbrennen und es richtig installieren, aber Wubi ist mal gut zum Anfangen. Weil die Install von der LiveCD überschreibt z.B. den Win Bootmanager mit Grub, sprich da wird etwas tiefgreifender in dein System eingegriffen. Bei Wubi halt nicht...


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen hilfreichen Infos! 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und ja, da wird im Windowsbootmanager ein Startmenüeintrag erstellt für das Linux.


Sehr gut!



Adrenalize schrieb:


> aber Wubi ist mal gut zum Anfangen.


Genau darum geht es mir ja auch. Ich will ja auch ersteinmal Erfahrungen mit Linux _(Ubuntu)_ sammeln, bevor ich mich auf mehr einlasse.  

*[Edit]*
Habe gerade bemerkt, dass Wubi "Ubuntu" nochmal herunterlädt, vor der Installation, obwohl ich es bereits selber heruntergeladen hatte. Heute am Nachmittag hätte mich das noch genervt, aber jetzt ist es mir auch schon egal, solange die Installation nachher reibungslos verläuft.

*[Edit2]*
Ubuntu läuft perfekt, erkannte sofort die ganze Hardware und hat sich gleich aktualisiert. Danach habe ich alles nach meinen Wünschen eingestellt und bin rundum zufrieden mit dem OS. Morgen teste ich mal ein paar Sachen und werde mich noch näher damit beschäftigen. Der erste Eindruck von Ubuntu ist jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut ...  

Nochmals danke für deine Hilfe!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

Laut FAQ geht es, wenn es das passende ISO ist und im selben Verzeichnis liegt wie Wubi:


> Can I use an existing ISO/CD instead of letting Wubi download a new one?
> 
> Yes, physical CDs will be detected automatically, pre-downloaded ISOs should be placed in the same folder as Wubi.exe. Please note tha Wubi 8.04.1 requires the Desktop 8.04.1 CD/ISO, while Wubi 8.04 requires the 8.04 CD/ISO. The DVD and Altrenate CD/ISO will not work. You can find the 8.04.1 ISO here. If Wubi does not find an appropriate ISO/CD and/or if the ISO/CD is corrupted, it will automatically download a new ISO. It is recommended to let Wubi download the ISO for you.



Aber die 700MB erneuter Download sind ja zu verschmerzen. Freut mich, das alles klappt. Dann kannst du dich ja nun die nächsten Tage mal mit den Eigenheiten von Linux und speziell Ubuntu vertraut machen.


----------

